# Allergic to Cosequin DS?



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Which Glycoflex did you use last year (I, II, III, tablets or chews) ? Does Rocky regular food contain brewer's yeast ? The Glucosamine in Glycoflex comes from shrimp and crab; in Cosequin from shellfish. The Chondroitin in Cosequin is derived from bovine cartilage. 

I am wondering if Rocky might not be reacting to one of the inactive ingredients common to both or, since you tried both product a year apart, this might not be a case of seasonal/contact allergies.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Thalie said:


> Which Glycoflex did you use last year (I, II, III, tablets or chews) ? Does Rocky regular food contain brewer's yeast ? The Glucosamine in Glycoflex comes from shrimp and crab; in Cosequin from shellfish. The Chondroitin in Cosequin is derived from bovine cartilage.
> 
> I am wondering if Rocky might not be reacting to one of the inactive ingredients common to both or, since you tried both product a year apart, this might not be a case of seasonal/contact allergies.


It was Glycoflex III chewables and no, his food does not contain brewer's yeast. I thought maybe it was the perna in Glycoflex, but I guess not necessarily. I'm not sure it was exactly a year ago, could have been longer. Don't have any reason to think it is a contact or seasonal allergy. Too much of a coincidence with the start of Cosequin. Of course, anything is possible. I gave him 5mg of pred and will discontinue the Cosequin. Hopefully he will be fine in a couple days. If he is, I may try the unflavored capsules.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Cosequin DS has no Perma but here are the inactive ingredients lists for both : 

Glycoflex III : 
Chews Inactive Ingredients: brewers yeast, canola oil, chicken, liver flavor, citric acid, glycerin, mixed tocopherols, propionic acid, proprietary blend (maltodextrin, sodium alginate and calcium sulfate),rosemary extract, silicon dioxide, soy lecithin, vegetable oil, whey.

Cosequin DS Tablets
Microcrystalline Cellulose , Artificial Roast Beef Flavor, Natural and Artificial Cheese Flavor, Mixed Glycosaminoglycans , Dried Brewers Yeast, Magnesium Sulfate , Natural Garlic Flavor 

Cosequin DS Caplets
Gelatin , Mixed Glycosaminoglycans, Water, Magnesium Stearate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, FD&C Blue #1, FD&C Yellow #5 

The only thing that jumps to my eyes is the brewer's yeast. :scratchch If you decide to try the Cosequin Caplets, I agree with opening them and sprinkling the contents as you said above.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Right. I said I was thinking it was the perna in Glycoflex which is why I tried Cosequin. I agree that brewers yeast could be the problem.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try glucosamine/chrondroitin made for humans in a pill form, it shouldn't have any other ingredients that may be causing the reaction.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Try glucosamine/chrondroitin made for humans in a pill form, it shouldn't have any other ingredients that may be causing the reaction.


Yes, I just hope he isn't allergic to glucosamine and/or chondroitin. I want to stay with Nutramax if possible because they have low molecular weight chondroitin which is supposed to be better.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Thalie said:


> .... If you decide to try the Cosequin Caplets, I agree with opening them and sprinkling the contents as you said above.


This is what I would do. For an allergy dog, probably the safest thing to try.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Try glucosamine/chrondroitin made for humans in a pill form, it shouldn't have any other ingredients that may be causing the reaction.


I agree with trying a human grade supplement. Many human grade supplements tend to have better quality control, higher grades of ingredients, and don't include some of the inactive ingredients that can cause problems.

Another thought: I wonder if the chondroitin could be causing the problem. It is made from bovine cartilage which your dog may have an intolerance to.

For the last five years I've been giving my Bentley (now 11 yrs. old) Carlson brand (human) Glucosamine Sulfate - one 750 MG capsule per day with his breakfast. I also give him a salmon oil capsule (Carlson) which I believe helps with inflammation.


----------



## lakegirl (Jan 27, 2017)

*Watch out for Cosequin*

Have a 7 year old male Golden Retriever who has always been healthy... until he developed double ear infections and hotspots near his ears... at first thought it was because of a long weekend of swimming at the lake but when it happened again realized that it was the cosequin. There is brewers yeast in cosequin and it appears that he is allergic to it... and after reading a number of forum posts not all that uncommon. Spent over $700 in prescriptions to resolve the hotspots!!! Am now trying Walgreens Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM which by the way is significantly cheaper than cosequin!!! 

Love Goldens!
Sue,


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know that dogs can suddenly develop an allergy. We have a 9 year old Great Pyrenees who was rescued at age 3, with his former owners for 4 years before they couldn't take him with them, and with us for over 2 years now. They had him on Heartgard for heart worm prevention and I did as well. We got him Sept. 30, of 14. Well, in Nov. 16 he didn't act right a couple of hours after getting his Heartgard. He just laid around, didn't brother barking when the dogs behind us bark(and Pyrs ALWAYS bark), We wondered if it was the heart worm prevention as it happened to hit him a couple of hours after chewing them. Hubby remember him acting one day the month before but we didn't remember if it was the day he got the HG or not.

In Dec. we actually gave him one of the up to 100 pound ones that had belonged to ur golden retriever (lost her at age 13 on Oct. 12) and in a couple of hours, he was acting that strange way, plus them time he threw up. We had thought possibly that something had been wrong with his, but when he had the same reaction, only worse, on Sophie's and hers was an entirely different batch, we knew it was the Heartgad that he had suddenly develop a reaction to. Bought Interceptor, gave him one this month, and no problem at all.

One of my godens several years ago had no problem with puppy vax or her first set of annual vax, but almost lost her at 2 1/2 when she got her 2ed set of annuals. My vet only gave her law required rabies after that, wouldn't take a chance. Just never know.


----------

